# BEST GLAZE? Need to order now.



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

BEST GLAZE? 

Daily driver, dogs, tip runs, kids - I'm chasing my tail with scratches, if i polished all the time Id have no clearcoat left.

So, After trying Meguirs Ultimate polish (its a glaze), and seeing it hides pretty much everything, is there something that beats them all? 

This even beat SRP in my side by side test.

My LSP is Sonax Exteme wax 1 sealant and it gives such a nice glossy new car shine, doesnt strip the glaze, so i dont have to stay in the meguirs range for LSP, i just need the best glaze.

Megs tyre stuff hides everything but its not paint safe as id use that, it literally makes things dissappear its so thick.

IF they do a wax that is a mental glaze aswell, all the better!!

Cheers!


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Sorry to add, it needs to be filler heavy - not Amigo which is for flat paint.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Never used it but 50 Cal glaze used to get rave reviews.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Interested by your comment of not Amigo.

Always been my go to on various paint finishes including metallics and always been amazing results.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Jonny_R said:


> Interested by your comment of not Amigo.
> 
> Always been my go to on various paint finishes including metallics and always been amazing results.


Not first hand but endless forums posts suggesting its good at darkening and depth but poor at filling. happy to be corrected!


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

The autoglanz glaze always comes out top in the tests of glazes ive seen.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Zymöl is good leaves a great result.

John Tht.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

JU5T1N said:


> The autoglanz glaze always comes out top in the tests of glazes ive seen.


yeah saw forensic liked this although said it needed to be worked, but easily decent... saying that 50cal also keeps coming up

I have two tubs of SRP, i guess they will do for now

Any glazes that DONT stain trim? SRP gets everywhere


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

NorthantsPete said:


> Not first hand but endless forums posts suggesting its good at darkening and depth but poor at filling. happy to be corrected!


Always had great filling results from it myself. Downside is its like rocking horse to get hold of recently


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

NorthantsPete said:


> yeah saw forensic liked this although said it needed to be worked, but easily decent... saying that 50cal also keeps coming up
> 
> I have two tubs of SRP, i guess they will do for now
> 
> Any glazes that DONT stain trim? SRP gets everywhere


Would just stick a strip of tape on the trim if you tend to get it all over it then its not an issue :thumb:


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Amigo or 50cal


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

NorthantsPete said:


> BEST GLAZE?
> 
> Daily driver, dogs, tip runs, kids - I'm chasing my tail with scratches, if i polished all the time Id have no clearcoat left.
> 
> ...


Just keep using Ultimate Polish.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Agree stick with Ultimate Polish if I was you. But if you fancy a change Megs NXT 2 fills well as does Zymol Cleaner Wax.


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Right now I use under brilliant wax carpro essence and second testpanel enigma aio. Both works. Angelwax products get sharper finish in black. Car look great, but corrected paint is my goal.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Ive decide, literally from stupid hurs looking at before and afters.... Ultimate polish and ultimate wax will be the best combo

maybe even ultimate polish and NXT as even meguirs admit it fills... my car never looked so glossy, although im keen to see UP and sonax wax 1, as with no pre glaze, wax1 is SO glossy... like BSD on steroids, but has zero filling ability.

Today, due to what I have in, I went for SRP and Megs Ultimate spray wax... you cant see a scratch on it... it looks like new, but doesnt look outstanding, like nxt2 used to, so thats what im after.

overall pleased though, SRP and ultimate wax get better as the hours pass, not showy but defo new looking


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Use it a lot, it will actually remove the swirls with the right pad. Of course, I know nothing.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

roscopervis said:


> Use it a lot, it will actually remove the swirls with the right pad. Of course, I know nothing.


U-polish?


----------



## claymore (Aug 21, 2017)

Has anyone tried Infinity wax Turbo 6 as that that it meant to have fillers and gives protection also.


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

Not wanting to but in, more trying to help the OP,but I've found some waxes remove the filling properties of Ultimate Polish. I assume they pull out the oils.
Also I've found some of Meguiars products don't seem to last that long.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Glare, hard to beat the "semi-permament" scratch filling abilities. Polishing by filling, rather than cutting :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I don't think it's a glaze, but then it does sound like SRP - Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish is probably the best filling polish out there, which you can then top with a sealant or wax (like SRP with EGP I guess).


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Shiny said:


> Glare, hard to beat the "semi-permament" scratch filling abilities. Polishing by filling, rather than cutting :thumb:


As above, this one


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Today receive good old one -carlack nsc. You must to put it to under brilliant wax. So glossy, that Icant remember that this old one is so good shine product. I wait to saturday, Imade whole car with this vombo and send you somewhere some photos. Much higher gloss than this new Si products. Crystal clear and bling.real bada.s. And if you want decent qd, then distillid water to bottle and put some carlack nsc to it, shake and use. Works really well.


----------



## BrianGT (Apr 11, 2020)

roscopervis said:


> Use it a lot, it will actually remove the swirls with the right pad. Of course, I know nothing.


After machine polishing I applied SRP with a CG blue finishing pad just to polish but it did cross my mind that it might cut a bit with the right pad.

Maybe something like a Rupes yellow that is coarser than a polishing pad but still finishes? Something to bear in mind when the fine scratches appear.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

BrianGT said:


> After machine polishing I applied SRP with a CG blue finishing pad just to polish but it did cross my mind that it might cut a bit with the right pad.
> 
> Maybe something like a Rupes yellow that is coarser than a polishing pad but still finishes? Something to bear in mind when the fine scratches appear.


I think most liquids of this type will cut with the right pad, there have been some videos made by Apex Detailing showing that.

I was saying really that Ultimate Polish, being the consumer version of Megs 205 is a bona fide finishing polish that, whilst having a lot of oils to help the regular consumer both with work times and filling, and can act like a glaze when used by hand, when used by machine, it will actually correct and finish, as demonstrated in dozens of videos on YouTube and many more reviews and how to's on forums.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

I've used Amigo quite often, very recently on my daughters black Astra, I am generally quite impressed with it :thumb:
Another that I've been quite impressed with in the past is Black Hole, surprised no-body else has mentioned it !


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Amigo is ace.
Infinity light glaze is also ace.


----------



## 4Wheels&Engine (Jun 11, 2020)

Another option is Final Finish in the UK, or LVR-403 as it is called in the States.

I've not tried it yet, but it is well reviewed, the cut and finish is pad dependent. It isn't just for dark colours, despite being coloured. In the US there is also a version for lighter colours, which can be used on darker colours too, called LVR-404 Helios.


----------



## Loach (May 23, 2015)

Poorboy's World Black Hole is one of my all time favorite glazes, decent filling ability but this is going to vary depending on the kind of paint you're working on and the condition of the defects. I've had great results from Prima Amigo and Chemical Guys Glossworkz, Black Light, and EZ Creme. One of these days I want to try and get my hands on 50cal to try out, I'm still a big sucker for glazes especially before applying paste waxes.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

I found amigo or infinity easier to use than 50 cal.


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

I use Bilt Hamber cleanser polish followed by CG blacklight (dark car) Cleanser polish is crazy good and lasts a good while (amazing how much muck it pulls out of even well clayed paint) and it fills really well i just use black light to get that serious depth before a wax.

Honest opinion is you can't beat Bilt Hamber cleanser polish its just really good acrylic based item.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

autobalm worked but my god it was hard work on a large car - never again.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

NorthantsPete said:


> autobalm worked but my god it was hard work on a large car - never again.


Well done though, it's a good experience and good learning. It's a useful product to have, particularly on thin paints or old single stage paints. Used on top of a filler heavy glaze/polish it can add to and protect the filling effects further and is very effective. As you have found out though, it is pretty hard work. Works best with old terry cloth to remove as it needs that bite.

It also has excellent corrosion resistance, so again, very useful on old cars, though it doesn't have very 'good' water behaviour, which does help with water spotting. Putting a good paste wax over this again adds to the protection and adds even more filling, if for a short term, until the first wash.


----------

